# The mojito was crap



## Rallino

Γεια σας!

I am trying to say _« Sorry, but the mojito that your friend prepared was crap! »_. 

My main difficulty is with the "crap". Here's my try:

*Συγνώμη, αλλά το*_(?)_* Mojito που ετοίμασε ο φίλος σου ήταν σκατένιο!*

How does it sound? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## ireney

Ouch!  It's just fine grammatically but, well, "σκατένιο" is a bit stronger in Greek than in English. Same with the more often used in such constructions "σκατά" (ήταν σκατά).
You can used it of course, especially between friends and if that Mojito was really awful, but if you just want to say that it was a disaster, not good, you can go with "μάπα", "χάλια", "απαράδεκτο", "το μαύρο του το χάλι" and many many others. It's a matter of degrees of awfulness I guess. "Σκατένιο" implies that it was undrinkable.


----------



## Rallino

Aha!

Κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ειρήνη!


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Rallino!

You could also use _μούφα_ - widely used by the Greek younger generation:

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/moufa_259


----------



## ireney

Hmmm, "μούφα" contains the element of "fake" and I don't know if that was what was wrong with the mojito 
I mean a movie for instance that is "μούφα" is not just bad. It's, I don't know, not believable, has crappy special effects, is a wannabe or something.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi ireney!

I used to teach Greek young people, teenagers to adults, and _μούφα_ was applied to anything from a party to a band to the coursebook (and probably to me!)

I take your point, though!


----------



## Rallino

Well, appropriate for this context or not - you've taught me a new word, Eltheza.  Thanks!


Cheers!


----------



## cougr

Eltheza said:


> ............ and _μούφα_ was applied to anything from a party to a band to the coursebook (and probably to me!)


My experience with the word has been the same Eltheza, anything that was crappy, quasi or didn't meet ones taste was a _μούφα. _This definitely applied to alcoholic drinks and brands and styles of beer as well.


----------



## ireney

What can I say guys? I've been away from Greece for about 3 years. Maybe its usage changed in these past years and I shouldn't use "μούφα" anymore


----------



## nickolas84

The best translation for crap is χαλια I think. Σκατενιο/σκατα means piece of shit and is received like that. It may get you into trouble because it is too offensive...


----------

